# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Конкурсы, игры, которые НЕ следует проводить

## Иринка Бафф

вот решила поднять такую тему.Дело в том,что на праздниках зачастую используют похабные и обидные для гостей конкурсы....например я никогда не буду делать конкурс типа:вызываешь госте(-3 чел)  рассказываешь,как солнышко светит,птички поют,вы раскрываетесь,вам хорошо и бла-бла-бла,потом  ведущий подходит к какому-нибудь гостю и говорит :товарищ агроном,колхозные пугала для огорода готовы! типа ожидается всеобщий смех и веселье. :mad: не думаю,что этим самым пугалам приятно быть в роли всеобщих посмешищ.....,давайте делиться,что по вашему мнению недопустимо на свадьбах....ну и на других мероприятиях.....неприемлю также конкурсы с мукой ,яйцами  в штанах

----------


## maknata

> неприемлю также конкурсы с мукой ,яйцами в штанах


Поддерживаю на все 10000%, я также НИКОГДА не буду проводить конкурсы травмоопасные,  и те, где надо кормить кого то размазнёй с завязанными глазами, и т.д. Прочитала где то конкурс, когда  на филейную часть привязываются шарики, а на лоб лейкопластыпем клеится канцелярская кнопка, и надо противнику проколоть шарик. С первого взгляда вродь прикольный конкурс, но подумала что с острыми предметами шутки опасны, да ещё и на выпившую компанию - отмела для себя, не буду я его проводить. Яйцо в штанах - эт ваще на мой взгляд верх безвкусицы, в крайнем случае пущай шарики для пинг-понга качают, если так нравится.

----------


## maknata

Ой, вспомнила анекдот, (когда то дитё одно рассказало) Ведущая проводит конкурс - кто скрочит самую ужасную рожу. Обьявляет победительницей невесту, а та обиженно:
- А я в вашу игру не играла!

----------


## Инна Р.

Я думаю, что не стоит проводить разные алкогольные эстафеты. Меня несколько раз официанты спрашивали, когда я только прихожу - А вы будете проводить эстафеты с алкоголем ? Когда я отвечаю- нет, они говорят - хорошо. А то после этих эстафет, все блюют. А ведущие очень любят эти эстафеты, им же не убирать!

----------


## Sens

А можно в этой теме выкладывать стихи, которые не следует читать, к примеру:


"Первый тост за Молодых:

Ну, что друзья, мы все уж в сборе. 
Невеста в свадебном уборе, 
Жених давно уже на месте 
И верен, как всегда невесте. 

Друзья сидят в застолье рядом 
Следят за свадебным обрядом. 
Позвольте свадьбу нам открыть, 
От всех сказать, чтоб не забыть:

Дорогие ________ и ________! 
У вас сегодня день особый, 
Один из самых лучших дней! 
Сегодня выбрали вы оба 
Единый путь из ста путей.

Под звон хрустального бокала, 
Под всплеск кипучего вина, 
С законным браком поздравляем, 
Желаем счастья и добра. 

Пусть каждый день прожитый рядом,
Для вас сияет бирюзой, 
Тогда и золота не надо, 
И камень кажется звездой. 

Живите дружно, лет до двести, 
Чтоб к доброй зависти друзей, 
Была любовь, какой не сыщешь, 
От года к году все сильней! 

Полней бокалы мы нальём, 
И первый тост готов:
За молодых, за счастье пьём, 
Совет вам да любовь!"

- Более бездарный вирш для свадьбы сложно вообразить!

----------


## sensei

Согласен.А где альтернатива? Что тогда проводить? Посоветуйте.

----------


## Инна Р.

> "Первый тост за Молодых:


 Я тоже согласн, ужас, лучше уж просто искренне сказать короткий и ёмкий текст в прозе.
 но сама я открываю банкет маленьким ( не более 3-4 четверостиший) но всё таки стихотворным текстом, который всегда переделываю к именам молодоженов или юбиляров.

----------


## АсичкаД

*maknata*,



> Яйцо в штанах - эт ваще на мой взгляд верх безвкусицы, в крайнем случае пущай шарики для пинг-понга качают, если так нравится.


привет!!! А вот я никогда "это" не проводила!!! А вчера на свадьбе украли "БУСЫ" у невесты и похитители захотели "этого"...Я так на всяк случай придерживаю в чемоданчике два иичка :smile: :biggrin: деревянных..... так вот этим, как бы сказать,  конкурсом , дружка с дружбой и нанашка с нанашком выкупали это ожерелье (ну бусы)...так у дружбы иичко застряло где-то там в области замочка......:eek: свадьба вся выпала....насилу достали его оттуда!!!!!!!! у нас народ такого рода зрелище любит!!!! Ещё как любит!!!! А вот на следующюю субботу свадьба у хорошо стоячих на ногах хозяев.....из приличного, можно сказать , высшего общества.....так вот хозяйка сама заказала  этот конкурс....мол ей очень "это" нравится....Так- то публике не угодишь.......одним стыдно, а другие "тащятся"!!!!! :Ha:

----------


## maknata

*ashek*,
 Да с деревянным - бога ради! Я про сырое.. бр... я однажды видела как свидетелю это яйцо раздавили ..беее... благо хоть не я там ведущей была!

----------


## maknata

*sensei*,
 Дык почитай чего здесь мы понаписывали, неужто кроме как этих пошлостей больше ничего нету?:wink:

----------


## sensei

Тут заказчики свадьбы предложили конкурс: сотворения из банана мальчика или девочки из подручного материала на столе(фрукты, овощи, зубочиски и т.д). Какой был восторг и фантан изобретательности. Их-то их поймет? Каждый своё от жизни возьмёт.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ещё очень часто просят не проводить "заезженные" конкурсы типа стулья на один меньше,чем людей,и под музыку бегать и т .д.(вариации на тему на стульях мальчики,бегают вокруг них девочки тоже уже не катят.... ...(самой один раз было неприятно,когда сказали,типа чё вы гоните старьё,надоело уже 20 лет одно и то же,как раз про этот конкурс так сказали).так что-несмотря на то,что он мне и да всем мужчинам очень нравился- в корзину!:confused:

----------


## maknata

*sensei*,
 Ну на пошлость я иногда смотрю сквозь пальцы... а вот пачкать кого нить ради удовольствия чьего то - я не буду категорически!, и идиотами выставлять тоже не буду.

----------


## Шустрый

Считаю, что не следует проводить сценок и конкурсов, затрагивающих религию. Всякие поздравления попов и проча... Однажды ведущая попросила подобрать музыку на выход такого персонажа, я начал рассуждать и, как ни крути, пришёл к выводу, что любое шутливое обращение к этой теме оказывается глумлением.

----------


## АсичкаД

*Шустрый*,
 привет! Были мы на Крестинах, ну как бы уже на застолье...ну и тамада начала проводить конкурс : надевает на гостя , сидящего за столом кепку, и музыкант включает отрывки муз.произведения, и этим как бы определяют о чём в данный момент думает гость. Так вот на застолье пригласили Батюшку, так как он однокласник молодого хозяина.Ну Батюшке лет 30 с чем -то.... Хазяин захотел услышать о чём же Батюшка щас думает....... Мы офигели....Включили припев песни...."Стоят девчонки, юбки по колено...." - и так проиграл весь припев.....Батюшка побелел просто......Так- что я тебя поддерживаю...... И их не надо трогать.... И делать таких персонажей тоже не стоит...... :Aga:

----------


## yabloko-tv

Да... слов нет, одни слюни... Вообще, не знаю кто там тамада, но думаю женщина(извините, девчонки, не в обиду вам будет сказано). Мужику, наверное, по башке бы стукнули. Ну а дамам, в этом отношении, все таки некая скидка :) 
Кстати, лица у парней закрыты, но посмотрите, на губах улыбки... нравиться наверное :)

----------


## Юлия Муляренко

> http://video.yandex.ru/users/studio-tenderness/view/1/
> 
> повергло в шок облизывание дедушки на 4,20 минуте


Друзья, даже из ТАКОЙ конкурсной программы сняли классный клип! Молодцы видео операторы!!! Народ смотрит: а что, всем весело!!!, у ведущей столько конкурсов, что просто ВАУ!!!

Заказчиков жалко: и деньги есть и такую "программу" своим детям заказать на свадьбу... Я - в шоке!!!

Да-а-а, после подобных ширпотребовских развлечений на свадьбах, которыми кишит весь интернет и которыми пользуются ведущие "без ума и фантазии", заказчики думают: а какая разница сколько платить ведущей 700грн., 1500грн., 2500грн.??? - у всех одно и то же!!!! Зачем платить больше?

Так и хочется кричать во все горло: "Да есть же разница! ЕСТЬ!!!"

И главное, что это видео не 7-ми, не 10-ти летней давности! А всего 2 года назад! (((((((

----------


## wes_natochka

Я вчера завела в ю тубе "свадебный конкурс" - и такой красоты насмотрелась!!! Зато после этого просмотра знаете как самооценка поднимается! Единственный вопрос, который меня мучает - как заказчики терпят таких тамод? Как соглашаются принимать в этаком бреде участие?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я вчера завела в ю тубе "свадебный конкурс" - и такой красоты насмотрелась!!! Зато после этого просмотра знаете как самооценка поднимается!


Друзья, предлагаю вам посмотреть видео-презентацию нашего администратора Марины Зайкиной как раз на эту тему! Тут о поднятии престижа профессии организатора праздника и о конкурсах, представленных на youtube:




Кто заинтересовался данным проектом, добро пожаловать в тему:
*
Что такое Ассоциация "Твой Праздник"?*

----------

ТАТЬЯНА55 (04.01.2016)

----------


## Натали69

Ужас все это и к стати сказать, если такой ТАМАДЕ сделать легкое замечание ( само собой без микрофона) они пошлет или сочтет тебя ханжей ( мол, ничего не понимаешь в забойном веселье-"это же свадьба , а не поминки!" так лично мне, аргументировала выбор конкурса дама, претендовавшая на титул ведущей)

----------


## Яблокова

Ого го! Впечатлили роды..голые дядьки с членами...
Нееее.Между пошло и похабно, похоже целая пропасть.

----------


## Елена Хохлова

> Наткнулась сегодня вконтакте на шикарную группу "Типичная тамада". Насмеялась вдоволь)) Зацепила картинка, которая отлично подходит в эту тему. Считаю, ЭТО жестььь! Как подписано под фото: "на мальчика и на девочку, а потом на кого больше собрали появляется свидетель или свидетельница:)"


НЕ СМЕШНО!!!!!! Плакать хочется...УЖАСНО!! Надеюсь это был последний  заказ у этой ведущей(го)

----------

